# php.ini wird nicht neu eingelesen



## djnelly (22. September 2004)

Hallo.. ich habe ein root server problem.

ich konnte per php keine emails verschicken. 
Da habe ich mir die /etc/php.ini angeschaut und festgestellt, das kein Pfad zu sendmail angegeben war.

Nun habe ich da den Pfad: /etc/webmin/sendmail -t -i eingegeben und die datei gespeichert.

Dann habe ich den Apache neu gestartet mit /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

Danach lief er wieder. Nur die php.ini wurde nicht neu eingelesen. Wenn ich die der php funktion php_info(); mir die server config anschaue, ist der Pfad immer noch /etc/sbin/sendmail


Wo liegt mein Fehler ?


----------



## imweasel (22. September 2004)

Hi,

nur rein aus Neugierde, du bist dir sicher das der Pfad zum sendmail Binary bei dir */etc/webmin/sendmail* ist? Versuch mal *which sendmail* auf der Konsole, dann siehst du den passenden Pfad.

Poste mal den Auszug aus der php.ini den du geändert hast.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. September 2004)

try /usr/bin/sendmail und/oder /usr/sbin/sendmail


----------



## djnelly (23. September 2004)

also mit dem sendmail hast du recht. Wenn ich whisch sendmail eingebe dann zeigt er mir : usr/sbin/sendmail

hier der php.ini auszug:

```
[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = localhost

; For Win32 only.
sendmail_from = me@localhost.com

; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
;sendmail_path = /etc/webmin/sendmail -t -i
```

na jetzt würde der Pfad na so heißen:


```
;sendmail_path=/etc/sbin/sendmail -t -t
```

Nur dann habe ich das Problem ja immer noch.

Es werden trotzdem keine eMails vom server per php geschickt. Mit der funktion mail(). Ist da jetzt bei sendmailwas falsch konfig oder was könnte es noch sein ?

Danke


----------



## imweasel (23. September 2004)

Hi,

nimm mal das Semikolon "*;*" am Zeilenanfang raus, sonst wird die Zeile (da Kommentarzeichen am Anfang) ignoriert.

```
; For Unix only.  ...
sendmail_path=/etc/sbin/sendmail -t -i
```
 sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. September 2004)

äh,

s/etc/usr/ 

also 

; For Unix only.  ...
sendmail_path=/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i


----------

